# Trek 1000 vs 1500 vs 2100



## Viva Mexico! (Nov 22, 2005)

I have been racing mtb for most of my life and just recently (3 months ago) i bought an old (<94) Trek 2300. I am now in a training and racing group so there are lots of road miles in my near future. 
My lbs is willing to take it in for a purchase of a new Trek.
Its going to be my only ride and i plan to train and race on it.
Is the Trek 1000 too basic?
I noticed also that the 1500 and the 2100 have almost the same components, is the price difference worth it just for the 2100 carbon chainstays?
I plan on buying the bike and to later on buy a lite wheelset for racing purposes. No upgraditis or plans on buying a better bike at least in a coupple of years.
BTW i´m in Mexico so things arent as cheap as they are over there.
Thanks


----------



## greenjp (May 8, 2005)

I believe (and definitely could be wrong!) that the 2100, in addition to the carbon stays, is also made of a better tubing than the 1500. FWIW, the 2100 is made in the US, while I believe the 1000 and the 1500 are outsourced to Taiwan if it matters to you. 

I think aside from the derailleurs being the same (ultegra rear, 105 front), the 2100 has better parts everywhere else - brakes, shifters, cranks, wheels, etc. What kind of prices are you seeing for each model?

jeff


----------



## Viva Mexico! (Nov 22, 2005)

What kind of prices?

Horrible prices...

In Mexico after paying taxes and stuff i would get:
Trek 1000 in $900 
Trek 1200 in $1350

And they are out of stck on the 
Trek 1500 in $ 1900

and they dont even have a price on the 2100

This information and prices were handed out by my LBS directly from the TREk distributor in Mexico. Which sells with extremely high prices and doesnt carry much inventory


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

*Buy in USA?*

For those kind of prices I'd be tempted to drive up to a border town in the USA and buy from a local dealer here. However, I don't know if that is possible for you with all the border hassles. I guess it would also depend on where in Mexico you lived. Another option would be to try to buy one on Ebay and have it shipped to you in Mexico. Again, this may not work, depending on your circumstances. It also carries more risk as well, but it may still be cheaper. (watch out for scams)


----------

